# Training in Thailand



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wanted a bit of a straw poll, hopefully this isn't treading on any toes and if it is then I'm sure the mods can remove the thread but:

One of my best friends lives in Thailand and we have been looking to get something up and running selling MT gear into the UK, that's now looking like it's going onto the back burner in favour of a much grander plan for us to buy some land over there and set up a MT and MMA training camp. We have some great connections and the camp will most likely be in Suphan Buri with access to a full gym (inc swimming pool) and several in house trainers (all current MT trainers / fighters).

Really we want to see how much interest there would be in the idea, we'd run it as full board or half board depending and all transfers to and from airports, we may also be able to arrange flights but we're looking into it.

Any feedback would be great, it's at the planning stages at the moment but we have the money to put into it and the drive to get it going but if no one comes then it's all for nothing!


----------



## joerussuk (Jul 14, 2008)

Take a look at: http://www.tigermuaythai.com/

They have tonnes of people from UK/USA/Europe etc staying every year and I'm really wanting to go next summer too to be honest.. They publicise it very well (some people say its too toursity though!), have a number of quality coaches in both MT & MMA and have a great deal of different accommodation and training areas (split into Beginner/Intermediate/Advanced MT & MMA with full MMA ring etc)

So I'd say if it its run properly and you advertise it well enough then sure there's loads of interest in it!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

This is what i would take into consideration if i were to come to Thailand to train/fight:

1) Does the gym have some reputable fighters currently ranked within Thailand?

2) Are the trainers/instructors ex fighters or just * backseat trainers *

3) Does the gym have the correct training facilities to enable me to acheive my full potential on the trip i.e. ring, heavy bags, pads etc

4) Are there any reasonable hot spots within the area to visit * as im not going to be confined to the training camp full time *

5) Value for money?

6) Could i get fights should i feel confident to do so

Those would be my main considerations after all Muay Thai is about fighting and reputation. The fairtex camp is the biggest and most modern yes, but they have the trainers and current fighters to back up their reputation.

Would you be able to get the right fighters/trainers to you gym to entice the westeners and also the native Thai's to come and train?

Can you promise the best quality instruction for the money and also the best support * i use that term looseley * for people of all abilities.

If you can tick everyone of them off mate, sign me up and i'll be over for a 3 month vacation


----------



## JonnyH (Aug 17, 2008)

Says 20,000 Baht for a month of accomo and Training. apparently thats only Â£315. Sounds Like a Plan, Count me in for Next Summer lol


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

JonnyH said:


> Says 20,000 Baht for a month of accomo and Training. apparently thats only Â£315. Sounds Like a Plan, Count me in for Next Summer lol


Now try getting a flight to Thailand under Â£500 lol. The flight would be the dearest part of the whole trip.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers for the replies fellas, yeah, the Â£320-350 a month mark is about right depending on whether you want a place with air con or not (personally I'd want it after a day's training).

We've really got to look at what trainers we could hook in, Ben's trainer over there at the mo is great and has a good fight record apparently, where he trains is a very traditional camp and not overly welcoming to westerners apparently so hopefully we'd draw fighters and trainers from there who are willing to work with us. There's a healthly amount of places to fight in the area as it's a big tourist spot for the Thais and there's plenty to do, plus it's only an hour drive from Bangkok.


----------



## chalky (Aug 4, 2008)

cheap flights out there look at

http://www.cheapflights.co.uk/flights/Bangkok/London/

or alternatively use airmiles if you have them


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Im going for the second time this year and I train anywhere I can as I do a bit of travelling while Im there and like a bit of variety but, I always make sure to visit at least 1/2 gyms that have been reccomended by friends.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Top post Chase....

AS I'm sure you will have done a bit of homework - This will probably be no use what so ever...My opinion is that the demand is high but so is the supply at the moment - and would go tomorrow if A) could afford a flight and B) get some time off work (this has to be planned at least 8 months ahead where I work!)...so quality will as Chase says be the deciding factor - most gyms offer a trail basis i.e one session so if you are below par - as going for bargain prices - could be your downfall but then again the other end of the market may put people off..hard one to call in my opinion - guess the best thing is get get out their and see whats going on.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Thankfully my business partner lives out in Thailand and his family are pretty well connected, they own a building and gardening company as well as bars and restaurants so getting stuff built and looking great is pretty easy for us and laying on really good catering is a no brainer. Ben's hooked up with some good trainers and fighters over there and we have some great links with local tour companies for trips out and airport transfer.

Generally I think it could be a great investment for us, trying to find the right site will be a big challenge and making sure it all works well. I guess in the early stages we'd need to get a few people we know and trust to come out and have a look at the place and help us find any weaknesses in the training or communication with trainers.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------

